# First Annual Pit Bull Party



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

In trying to come up with something to do for my sweet little Saide's first birthday this year we have decided to host the First Annual Pit Bull Party here at Advocate Kennels. The exact date is not set yet, although it will be in July (we will post the date as SOON as we have it set.) 

Among the activities there will be a weight pull competition, spring pole challenge, bone pinata shred, costume contest and of course a birthday celebration featuring doggy-safe brithday cake and human goodies. Each dog who is there will receive a doggy goody bag. Ribbons and trophies will be awarded to the top pups of this event. 

If anyone has any suggestions or would like to help out please contact me. 

PS. Andy, I will be in contact with you when we come down Saturday to pick up the pups.  

Christel:woof:


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

any age limit of the weight pulling? id like to see if bam bam enjoys it, hes 7 months or so now.

any idea how long it is from hickory area (NC)


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

Hey, since we aren't doing a sanctioned event we will not have as much weight and also won't be having the intense competitive classes. This is basically going to be a fun day for friends and their dogs to get together and socialize and have a good time. If we aren't able to get someone who has a portable track to come and bring it then we will only be doing drag weighting. I thought it might be fun to have it set up for kids to ride in the back of a wagon and have their pics made. (We are workign on getting someone to do face painting.) As far as weight and age limits for your dog it would be a good idea to check out the ewight pull rules at http://www.nationalkennelclub.com/Weight Pull/Weight-Pulling.htm#Style B or check out the ADBA site to make the best informed decision for yourself and for your pup. Tonka did his first novice weight pull at 8 months but couldnt compete for points until after his 9th month.

We are ordering mini bone shaped pinatas that we are going to put doggy treats in and have a "shred competition." I dont know about your dogs, but whenever i wave a toy or something like that in front of mine they go nuts and love to shred stuff!

Costume contest should be fun too. Im thinking of doing a bride and groom thing with two of mine.

We have a springpole set up that we can adjust the height to suite the age and level for the dog. Our puppies will have a longer rope so they can reach it better and it will be shortened for the adults.

Probably going to have a weenie roast and of course their will be mini dog cakes since it is Saide's birthday party too.

Fun little trophies and ribbons will be given as well as doggy gift bags.

As far as distance from your location goes I will PM our address to you so that you can mapquest.


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

We are sort of doing an "invite" only for this since its not sanctioned. If someone we send an invite to brings some friends thats great, but I sort of want a heads up on whos coming since it is my private property and home. Also, we need an average head count of canines so that we know how many doggy gift bags to produce.

IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED PLEASE PM ME SO THAT I CAN GET YOUR MAILING ADDRESS TO SEND THE INVITE TO.


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

Has a date or anything been set. Im in east tn and would like to come!


----------

